# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Books

## kin

Good day,

what books about cartography would you suggest to buy and read? I know there is a plethora of references on interwebz, but i like the paper more for this.

I´m looking into books to understand geopgraphy and how to draw cartography and also into books that would make a good reference material. Is there some atlas with different styles of maps?

Also, if there is a simillar thread somewhere, i´m sorry for asking the same question, but i´m pretty new here and couldn´t find anything related.

Thanks.

----------


## kwelmaps

This is my favorite inspiration for city books: https://www.taschen.com/pages/en/cat..._the_world.htm

----------


## ravells

Look for books by Erwin Raisz. His symbols are lovely.
Example:  https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/377106168773340683/

----------


## DannyPhilips

I really liked "How to Draw Fantasy Art and RPG Maps: Step by Step Cartography for Gamers and Fans". It's by Jared Blando. I really like that this book has clear step-by-step instructions and illustrations to help you learn to draw maps.

----------


## kennystone

I really like the work and advice of Jared Blando, too!

----------

